# Atlas RS-3 MTL Coupler Conversion



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum and the hobby. I got my son an N scale basic setup for Christmas. His locomotive is a Burlington Northern RS-3. His rolling stock is all Micro-trains. 

The RS-3 has Rapido type couplers on it which do not like the MTL couplers at all. I would like to convert the Atlas to MTL couplers to solve the problem.

I went to my local model train shop and bought the 1015/16 coupler kit. From what I could tell from the MTL site, the 1015 coupler was the correct one for my loco. 

I got the kit home and assembled both of the medium shank couplers under my magnifying lamp. Proud of myself that I had accomplished this step, I then took a look at the trucks on the loco and I cannot tell how these couplers are supposed to fit onto the trucks. The couplers come with a mounting screw but I can't tell where this screw is supposed to mount and I don't want to go drilling into my trucks until I know what to do!

Here are some pics of what I'm talking about:


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's one possibility I found after posting. Apparently the pre-1998 model takes a 1152 conversion kit vs the 1015 kit for the post 1998 model. I bought the loco out of a small local train shop, I have no idea how to tell when it was manufactured.


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

The earlier RS 3 needs to have the coupler cut off, directions are in the kit you references. The new coupler is mounted to the body. I did a few and not too bad.


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

I saw those instructions but I don't see how the screw will be mounted to the body. The screw would be going into the front bumper area (excuse my lack of railroad lingo) which is quite thin. I'm concerned the screw would just come right out the top and look horrible.


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

The screw does come through, but I clipped it off and painted the end. So small almost invisible.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

The correct conversion kit for your loco contains a plastic piece that glues into the large hole in the front of the loco.......it has the hole you are looking for to mount the coupler. It is MTL 1152 http://www.micro-trains.com/conversions/sheet001.pdf It is possible to mount the 1015 to the body if you drill a hole, but I checked my RS3s (I have a few older shells and a bunch of new models) and you will need to glue/mount a spacer between the coupler and body to get the correct coupler height.


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks! I'll order the 1152 kit


----------

